# [SOLVED] which Linux distro do you suggest for a Toshiba Satellite A100 laptop



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have a Toshiba Satellite A100 laptop and when I first bought that laptop 5 years ago, it was loaded with Windows XP Home. Right now, it's loaded with Windows 7 Professional and it's been slow ever since. I'm considering entering towards the world of Linux.

My specifications are as follows:
- 100GB Hard Drive
- Intel Core Duo CPU at 1.6GHz
- 1GB DDR2 PC2-5300 memory (2 x 512MB)

I want a Linux distribution that does the following:

Surf the internet, check e-mail
Windoze Live Messaging, Skype
Watch videos on Youtube
Utilise OpenOffice 
WPA/WPA2 Wi-Fi support

I've checked out Linux Mint and I'm planning to install it real soon. What distro do you people suggest?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: which Linux distro do you suggest for a Toshiba Satellite A100 laptop*

Hi,

Just about any Linux OS will work for what you are asking. Those are the main things people want to do. With one gig of ram you should be set for PCLinuxOS, Ubuntu, Fedora, Linux Mint. Those are the most mainstream right now. If you want to work a little harder you could give Debian a try. 

Cheers!


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: which Linux distro do you suggest for a Toshiba Satellite A100 laptop*

I've just got Linux Mint (version 12) installed on my computer recently and I was pretty thrilled with the difference in speed.

What usually take up to 4 minutes to boot with Windoze (pun intended), now takes about half of that or about 1.5 minutes (1 minute, 30 seconds) with Linux Mint.

For shutdowns now, Linux Mint takes less than a minute to shutdown - which I was thrilled.

I was going to discuss about hardware on this thread, but I will discuss it on another thread (if you will allow me to).

Then again, I will be experimenting PCLinuxOS, Ubuntu and Fedora on my spare time.

Until then, I will be enjoying Linux Mint for sure!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: which Linux distro do you suggest for a Toshiba Satellite A100 laptop*

Hi,

You can ask your questions about hardware in this thread if you want.


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: which Linux distro do you suggest for a Toshiba Satellite A100 laptop*

Alright then,

I appreciate your statement. Anyways, I have an Epson Workforce 520 multi-function printer/scanner/photocopier/fax machine.

I wonder if there are any drivers available for that device? I also want to know if there is a software programme for Linux that measures how much ink I have left on that printer. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nizatidine (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: which Linux distro do you suggest for a Toshiba Satellite A100 laptop*



simon726 said:


> Alright then,
> 
> I appreciate your statement. Anyways, I have an Epson Workforce 520 multi-function printer/scanner/photocopier/fax machine.
> 
> ...


No.

BTW, a *.deb file is the easiest to install. Hope you chose a compatible distro -- :4-poke2::4-poke2: -- eh, wmorri?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: which Linux distro do you suggest for a Toshiba Satellite A100 laptop*



Nizatidine said:


> No.
> 
> BTW, a *.deb file is the easiest to install. Hope you chose a compatible distro -- :4-poke2::4-poke2: -- eh, wmorri?


No that is not true. Depending on your level of skill/interest you can install any program from most formats. I have installed .rpm, .deb, and source files. There isn't a lot of difference between them.


----------

